# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعات السيارات والمواصلات >  جمارك السيارات والاعفائات الجمركية (للمعاقين)

## zizoYAzizo

ضرائب وجمارك السيارات للمعاقين 


شروط استيراد السيارات 

بالنسبة للسيارة نفسها : 
1-ألا يتجاوز عمرها سنة بخلاف سنة الموديل حتى تاريخ الشحن . 
2-أو ألا يتجاوز عمرها سنة بخلاف سنة الموديل حتى تاريخ التملك بالنسبة للسيارات التى يستوردها المقيمون بالخارج لمدة تسعة أشهر على الأقل لاستعمالهم الشخصي . 
3-ويسمح بالاستيراد للاستخدام الخاص للشركات والجهات العاملة بالخارج وبالشروط السابقة . 
4-ويستثنى من شرط العمر سيارات المعاقين والسيارات الواردة جديدة . 


بالنسبة للأشخاص الطبيعية أو الاعتبارية : 
أولاً - المصريون : 
العاملون بالخارج والدارسون والمتدربون : 
1-ألا تقل مدة العمل أو الدراسة أو التدريب عن سنة تتخللها إجازات ، وألا تقل مدة الإقامة الفعلية بالخارج عن تسعة أشهر متصلة أو متقطعة طوال هذه المدة . 
2-أعضاء السلك الدبلوماسي والقنصلي ومن في حكمهم والعاملون بالمكاتب المصرية بالخارج : 
3-ألا تقل مدة العمل عن سنة ، وألا تقل مدة الإقامة الفعلية عن تسعة شهور . 
4-زوجات كل من السفراء والقناصل العاملين ورؤساء المكاتب التجارية والفنية الملحقة بالبعثات الدبلوماسية بالخارج : 
5-ألا تقل مدة الإقامة الفعلية عن تسعة شهور . 
مواطنو بورسعيد : 
أن يكون عاملا ببورسعيد مدة لا تقل عن سنة . 
المعوقون : 
1-تقديم موافقة القومسيون الطبي المتخصص . 
2-أن تكون السيارة مجهزة طبياً عند الإفراج النهائي . 


ثانياً - الأجانب الحاصلون على إقامة : 
1-أن تكون له إقامة لمدة تزيد عن ستة أشهر . 
2-أعضاء السلك الدبلوماسي والقنصلي والمنظمات الدولية والإقليمية : 
3-وذلك طبقاً للقواعد التي تحددها وزارة الخارجية . 


بالنسبة للمستندات المطلوبة لاثبات الملكية : 
1-رخصة تسيير السيارة بالخارج . 
2-صورة رخصة التسيير معتمدة وموثقة . 
3-فاتورة أو شهادة تملك محررة من تاريخ معاصر لتاريخ التملك وموثقة من القنصلية المصرية في الخارج . 


شروط الإعفاء الجمركي لسيارات المعوقين 


أولاً - الشروط الخاصة بسيارة المعوق المدني ( ويحصل على 12000 جنيه إعفاء ) : 
1-أن ترد السيارة من الخارج باسم المعوق نفسه سواء عن طريقه أو عن طريق الغير أو يتم شراؤها باسمه من المناطق الحرة الموجودة بمصر . 
2-أن ترد السيارة مجهزة تجهيزاً طبياً خاصاً أو يتم تجهيزها داخل المناطق الحرة بمصر ، على أن يكون التجهيز الطبي مطابقاً لتوصية المجلس الطبي العام . 
3-ألا يزيد عدد سلندرات المحرك عن أربعة ، وألا تزيد سعة المحرك عن 1500 سم3 . 
4-يجوز استيراد أي سنة موديل ، إذ أن المعوقين مستثنون من شرط العمر لاستيراد السيارات . 


الأوراق المطلوبة : 
1-تقديم تقرير من المجلس الطبي العام يتضمن لبيانات الخاصة بالمعوق وتحديد حالته المرضية ونسبة العجز واحتياجه لسيارة مجهزة تجهيزاً طبياً خاصاً يتناسب مع حالته بشرط أن يتقدم به إلى الجمارك خلال عام من تاريخ صدوره . 
2-معاينة السيارة بالجمرك بعد استيرادها للتأكد من مدى انطباق نوع التجهيز الطبي المقرر . 
3-تقديم إقرار من طالب الإعفاء يفيد عدم سابقة تمتعه بإعفاء جمركى عن سيارة مجهزة تجهيزاً طبياً أو سداد كامل الضرائب الجمركية عن السيارة السابقة أو انقضاء خمسة أعوام فأكثر على الإفراج عن سيارته المعفاة السابقة والتصرف فيها . 
4-استيفاء تحريات مباحث الضرائب والرسوم عن مدى قدرة المعوق المادية ومجموع دخله . 
5-استيفاء البحث الاجتماعي الخاص بالمعوق . 
6-سداد الضرائب الجمركية على المتبقي بعد حد الإعفاء ، وسداد ضريبة المبيعات . 
7-يتم عمل مذكرة بمعرفة الجمارك لاستصدار قرار الإعفاء بمعرفة وزير المالية . 
8-ويحظر التصرف في السيارة المعفاة بأي نوع من أنواع التصرفات القانونية لمدة خمس سنوات من تاريخ الإفراج عنها جمركياً ما لم تسدد الضرائب الجمركية التي تم الإعفاء منها . 
9-كما لا يجوز التصرف في السيارة قبل مضي خمس سنوات في جميع الأحوال إذا كانت السيارة غير مستوفاة لشرط الموديل وقت الاستيراد وفي حالة التصرف في السيارة بعد مضي الخمس سنوات لا تستحق الضرائب الجمركية ويجوز التصرف في السيارة مع جواز التمتع بإعفاء سيارة أخرى مجهزة تجهيزاً طبياً . وعند وفاة المعوق يجوز لورثته من الدرجة الأولى استعمال السيارة المعفاة دون أداء الضرائب الجمركية على أن يسري عليها عند التصرف فيها نفس أحكام التصرف السابق الإشارة إليه . 


ثانياً - الشروط الخاصة بسيارة مصابي العمليات الحربية أو المهام الأمنية (ويحصل على ثلاثون ألف جنيه إعفاء ) : 
1-أن ترد السيارة من الخارج باسم المصاب نفسه سواء عن طريقه أو عن طريق الغير أو يتم شراؤها من المناطق الحرة الموجودة بمصر . 
2-أن ترد السيارة مجهزة تجهيزاً طبياً خاصاً أو يتم تجهيزها بالمناطق الحرة بمصر ، على أن يكون التجهيز مطابقاً لقرار المجلس الطبي العسكرى العام . 
3-ألا يزيد عدد سلندرات السيارة عن أربعة وألا يتجاوز سعة المحرك 1800 سم3 . 
4-يمكن استيراد أي سنة موديل ، إذ أن مصابي العمليات الحربية والمهام الأمنية مستثنون من شرط العمر المحدد لاستيراد السيارات . 


الأوراق المطلوبة : 
1-استيراد السيارة المجهزة طبياً . 
2-تقديم كتاب وزارة الدفاع أو كتاب وزارة الداخلية الموجه للجمارك والذي يحدد ماركة السيارة واسم مالكها ورقم الشاسيه ونوع الإصابة ، ونوع التجهيز الطبي المقرر للحالة . 
3-معاينة السيارة بالجمارك لإجراء المطابقة اللازمة . 
4-تقدير القيمة الجمركية وخصم حد الإعفاء وسداد الضرائب الجمركية الزائدة عن حد الإعفاء مع سداد ضريبة المبيعات . 
5-حظر التصرف في السيارة بذات الشروط السابق الإشارة إليها بالنسبة لسيارات المعوقين المدنيين ويلاحظ أن الرسوم الجمركية لا تستحق إذا تم التصرف في السيارة بعد وفاة مالكها

----------


## mostafaabeed

الاخ الفاضل احمد اشكرك على ردك واهتمامك ولكن للاسف ايضا هذه هى الشروط السابقة هناك شروط وتيسيرات جديدة لا اعرفها ومرة اخرى شكرا لك:  :l:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> الاخ الفاضل احمد اشكرك على ردك واهتمامك ولكن للاسف ايضا هذه هى الشروط السابقة هناك شروط وتيسيرات جديدة لا اعرفها ومرة اخرى شكرا لك:


معلش يا مصطفى على العموم جارى البحث  بس تقريبا ان الاوراق الى بتقدمها واحده مافيهاش تغير 
انا هدورلك برده على الاسعار  :f:

----------


## mostafaabeed

*اشكرك اخى احمد ولك منى خالص التحية*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> *اشكرك اخى احمد ولك منى خالص التحية*


ربنا يخليك يا استاذ مصطفى 
جارى البحث ان شاء الله عن المطلوب

----------


## bido

السلام عليكم أخي زيزو
بعد التحية 
أود أن أخبرك أني أرتدي سماعة أذن وأسمع بها جيدا جدا ولكن من غيرها لا أسمع شيئاًوأنني أقود سيارة والدتي من 3 أعوام.. فهل ينفع أعمل شهادة إعاقاة وأشتري سيارة؟؟
أو هل تعتبر هذا إعاقة؟؟؟
وجزاك الله خيرا أخي

----------


## bido

مفيش حد بيرد ليه؟؟

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> مفيش حد بيرد ليه؟؟


انا اتشغلت الفتره الى فاتت شويه المهم موضوع السماعه ده ماهو ادام انت بتسوق عربيات عاديه ايه لازمه عربيه المعاقين معرفش النوع ده من الاعاقة ليه اعفائات او ليه سيارات او لا

----------


## أبو منار

بس يا جماعة الجمارك دي دبح ربنا يرحمنا

----------


## bido

> انا اتشغلت الفتره الى فاتت شويه المهم موضوع السماعه ده ماهو ادام انت بتسوق عربيات عاديه ايه لازمه عربيه المعاقين معرفش النوع ده من الاعاقة ليه اعفائات او ليه سيارات او لا


ولا يهمك يا صديقي وربنا يوفقك في عملك
أنا بس كنت بسأل هو أنا ينفع أعمل شهادة أصلا من المعوقين؟؟
وهل ينفع أخذ عربية بس عادية طالما أنا من المعوقين ولا هي بتبقى فيها احتياجات خاصة جدا؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## bido

يعني أقصد لو أنا عملت شهادة من المعوقين هل ينفع أجيب عربية بإعفاءات جمركية؟؟

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> يعني أقصد لو أنا عملت شهادة من المعوقين هل ينفع أجيب عربية بإعفاءات جمركية؟؟


لا مش عارف انت ممكن تسال بقى الهيئه المخصصه للجمارك وتشوف فيه الى انت عايزه

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> بس يا جماعة الجمارك دي دبح ربنا يرحمنا


معلش يابو منار مخدتش بالى من المشاركه 
والله هما يبقلو انها اعفائات جمركيه بس فى العربيات العاديه دبح وقطع رقاب 
 ::'(:

----------


## bido

هههههههههههه
على العموم شكرا وربنا يكرمك يا أخي

----------


## bido

معلش في طلب عايز أعرفه والله معلش بتعبك أوي بجد
كنت عايز أعرف مكان الهيئة المخصصة للجمارك والهيئة بتوع المعوقين
بس لو انت مش عارفها خلاص متتعبش نفسك

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> معلش في طلب عايز أعرفه والله معلش بتعبك أوي بجد
> كنت عايز أعرف مكان الهيئة المخصصة للجمارك والهيئة بتوع المعوقين
> بس لو انت مش عارفها خلاص متتعبش نفسك


اتصل ب 140 دليل  :2:

----------


## mostafaabeed

أخى الكريم .. علشان يسمح لك باعفاءات السيارة من الجمارك لابد من الكشف الطبى عليك اما العنوان فيختلف من محافظة لاخرى فقل لى اولا من اين انت

----------


## bido

من الجيزة وشكرا على مساعدتك  ::

----------


## mostafaabeed

الكمسيون الطبى بالقاهرة تذهب اليه فيسعطونك رقم حساب تدفع مبلغ مائةواربعة جنيهات فى البنك وتعود للكمسيون مرة اخرى وسيتم اعطائك ميعاد للكشف الطبى عليك وهو ما سيحدد ما اذا كنت تستحق الاعفاءات الممنوحه للمعاق من عدمه وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## bido

جزاك الله خيرا على مساعدتك لي

----------


## bido

غالباً مش هيوافقو لسبب .. أني أولا معايا رخصة خاصة.. 
ثانيا: هيقولو طب انت مش سامع كويس .. طب أكيد اللي وراك هيزمر لك وانت مش هتسمعوهتعمل حوادث و و و و 
ملحوظة: أنا عملت عملية جراحية في الأذن زرع القوقعة  بالخارج ونجحت وأصبحت أسمع جيدا ولكني أرتدي سماعة ويمكن تكون ده مشكلة.. بس كده من شكلها يعني وأنا كمان بسوق العربية من 3 سنين وكله تمام
فأكيد الموضوع مش هتكمل يعني ولا ايه  ::

----------


## bido

شكرا لكم جميعا

----------


## مجدي حجر

> ضرائب وجمارك السيارات للمعاقين 
> 
> 
> شروط استيراد السيارات 
> 
> بالنسبة للسيارة نفسها : 
> 1-ألا يتجاوز عمرها سنة بخلاف سنة الموديل حتى تاريخ الشحن . 
> 2-أو ألا يتجاوز عمرها سنة بخلاف سنة الموديل حتى تاريخ التملك بالنسبة للسيارات التى يستوردها المقيمون بالخارج لمدة تسعة أشهر على الأقل لاستعمالهم الشخصي . 
> 3-ويسمح بالاستيراد للاستخدام الخاص للشركات والجهات العاملة بالخارج وبالشروط السابقة . 
> ...



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخ العزيز
بطلب الاجابة  لعد علم بها  وذلك عن هذا الموضوع 
تم خروجي من الخدمة العسكرية لااصابتي اثناء الخدمة وبسببها وكان ذلك عام 1982 
بسب تمزق في الرباط الصليبي الخلفي وخلخلة في مفصل الركبة اليمين وذلك بنسبة عجز  25 %  0
المطلوب معرفتة كيفية الحصول علي باقي الاوراق و معي مايفيد نوعية الاصابة ومقدارها وانها اثناء الخدمة وبسبها  فكيف بتثني لي اتمام باق الاوراق المطلوبة  للحصول علي سيارة 0
ولكم عظيم الاحترام 000 
وعنواني البريدي هو magdyagr@yahoo.com 
ونشكركم علي سرعة الرد0  
 ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::  
 ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::  :
 ::h::   ::h::  
 ::h::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الاخ العزيز
> بطلب الاجابة  لعد علم بها  وذلك عن هذا الموضوع 
> تم خروجي من الخدمة العسكرية لااصابتي اثناء الخدمة وبسببها وكان ذلك عام 1982 
> بسب تمزق في الرباط الصليبي الخلفي وخلخلة في مفصل الركبة اليمين وذلك بنسبة عجز  25 %  0
> المطلوب معرفتة كيفية الحصول علي باقي الاوراق و معي مايفيد نوعية الاصابة ومقدارها وانها اثناء الخدمة وبسبها  فكيف بتثني لي اتمام باق الاوراق المطلوبة  للحصول علي سيارة 0
> ولكم عظيم الاحترام 000 
> وعنواني البريدي هو magdyagr@yahoo.com 
> ونشكركم علي سرعة الرد0  
> ...


استاذى الفاضل الف سلامه عليك حضرتك ممكن تطرح الاسئله كلها للاستاذ سيد عطيه هو خبير ومثمن جمركى ويعلم تماما الاوراق المطلوبه وكل شى ان شاء الله فى المجال ده انا للاسف والله ماليش خبره او تعامل فى نظام ذوى الاحتياجات الخاصه 
اتفضل حضرتك موضوعه اهو 
استيراد السيارات والجمارك والاعفاءات والشروط 

وده موضوع تانى لاحد الاعضاء قام بعمل الاوراق اللازمه كامله بخصوص سياره المعاقين وممكن بردو تعرف منه الخطوات والاوراق المطلوبه بالكامل والرسوم كامله ان شاء الله والمكان الى تتجه ليه باذن الله 

اخى المعوق المدنى هذه خطوات شراء سياره مجهزه للمعوقين  
تقريبا هيكون نفس المكان والفرق فى الاوراق غالبا 

يارب اكون قدرت اساعدك بحاجه 

شكرا اخى الكريم واتمنالك كل خير

----------


## حضن الاسلام

شكرا اخي زيزو




> استاذ سيد عطيه وكل الخبراء ..انا معاق واريد مساعدتكم ارجوكم افيدووني سريعا جدا @@@@@@
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> السلام عليكم
> 
> ...


شكرا اخي زيزو

----------


## sayedattia

> شكرا اخي زيزو
> 
> شكرا اخي زيزو



الأبن الغالي / حضن الإسلام
لك رسالة خاصة ردا علي هذا الموضوع
تقبل تحياتي وآسف علي التأخير

----------


## hrm5

هل  لي الحق   في سياره فانا عمري 35 سنه وبالمعاش   كنت اعمل بشركه وبعد 7 سنوات   خرجت كمسيون طبي وذلك بعد عمليه غضروف عنقي  وهي ليست اصابه   ولدي تقرير طبيه كثيره  واشعات رنبن مغنا طيسي  وهل تعتمد هذه التقرير الطبيه اوتساعد علي الحصول علي سياره اني بحاجه الي المساعده hrmmssr@yahoo.com   وشكراا  لمجهودكم  والقدر عند الله

----------


## ziadali

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أستاذنا الفاضل
1- أنا مصاب بإعاقة حركية بحيث لا أستطيع طبياً قيادة سيارة ولا أستطيع استخراج رخصة قيادة فهل يسمح لى بشراء سيارة من الجمرك بتخفيض أم يجب على قيادة السيارة بنفسى
2- قرأت فى جريدة المصريون على موقعها على الإنترنت أنه قد تم إيقاف هذه الخدمة (تخفيض الجمارك) فهل هذا صحيح
شكرا أستاذنا الفاضل
زياد على

----------


## bido

السلام عليكم
كنت عايز أسأل عن اسم الهيئة الخاصة بجمارك اللي المعاقين بيتعاملو معاهم...
وكنت عايز أعرف من هم المعاقين الذين ينطبق عليهم أخذ رخصة القيادة؟؟؟
وجزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## المهاجر 999

ما قيمة جمرك سيارة للمعاق 
1- أوبل فيكترا موديل 2000 فول ابشن
2- إسكودا اكتافيا موديل 2000 فول ابشن 
3- نيسان صني موديل 2000 
ملاحظة : إستعمال اوربي

----------


## المهاجر 999

السلام عليكم 
لو سمح الاخوان انا مشترك جديد وعندى بعض الاستفسارات قيمة الجمارك على سيارة للمعاق نوع
1- سكودا اوكتافيا 1600 cc موديل 3000
2- لانسر موديل 2000
3- اوبل فيكترا 2000
4- صنى 2000فهل هناك من يفيدنى بارك الله فيكم

----------


## المهاجر 999

السلام عليكم 
لو سمح الاخوان انا مشترك جديد وعندى بعض الاستفسارات قيمة الجمارك على سيارة للمعاق نوع
1- سكودا اوكتافيا 1600 cc موديل 2000
2- لانسر موديل 2000
3- اوبل فيكترا 2000
4- صنى 2000فهل هناك من يفيدنى بارك الله فيكم

----------


## المهاجر 999

السلام عليكم 
لو سمح الاخوان انا مشترك جديد وعندى بعض الاستفسارات قيمة الجمارك على سيارة للمعاق نوع
1- سكودا اوكتافيا 1600 cc موديل 2000
2- لانسر موديل 2000
3- اوبل فيكترا 2000
4- صنى 2000فهل هناك من يفيدنى بارك الله فيكم

----------


## نشــــوى

السلام عليكم 

الاخ .. بيدو 




> يعني أقصد لو أنا عملت شهادة من المعوقين هل ينفع أجيب عربية بإعفاءات جمركية؟؟



على حد علمي اخي الكريم .. حالتك لاتسمح بشراء سيارة لاصحاب الحالات الخاصة 
لان بردو على حسب علمي ان السيارات منالنوع ده بتكون لاصحاب الاصابات فى الرجل
او اليد .. يعني مثلا لو فى اعاقة فى الرجل ومش هتقدر تدوس دبرياش
فى جهاز بيركب يسمح لك تدوس دبرياش بس بباستخدام ايدك ..
انما بالنسبة للسمع .. فعلى ما اعتقد هى خارج الموضوع .. وبردو ممكن تسأل تاني

زيزو .. شكر لك على الموضوع اللى بجد متكامل 
تقبل تحيـــأتي
 :f2:

----------


## queen.nahed

تسلم  يازيزو على المعلومات
تحياتى

----------


## dr-magdy

ارجو الافادة عن اخر التعديلات فى الاعفاء و الاجراءات من حيث البحث الاجتماعى و الرصيد البنكى لمدة لاتقل عن ستة اشهر وخطاب الضمان البنكى لحين وصول الافراج للجمارك وزيادة الاعفاء ل عشرين الف جنية  .......هل فعلا هناك تعديلات ارجو الافادة ولكم كل الشكر و التقدير

----------


## عماد محمد محمد

السلام عليكم
عندى استفسار
انا اتممت جميع الاجراءات وكشفت وتم الموافقة على السبارة ولكنى مكنش معايا فلوسها فتم اسقاط الاوراق لانها عدى عليعا سنة كاملة
وانا الان اريد ان اجيبها
ياترى هكشف تانى وادفع الرسوم ولا هما هيعملوا اية بالضبط فى الحالة دى
وكنت اريد استفثر عن اسعار السيارات وهل هناك تقسيط

----------

